# Colt Government Model trivia.....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have a hard time calling all Browning copies "M1911s" as that implies "U S Government Property" printed on the slide, to me. I prefer the term "Government Model", if ya'll will indulge me.

Among my cartridges, in a fairly extensive collection, is one round of 9.8mm ACP. 9.8mm?

Seems that Colt planned to submit its Government Model, in 9.8mm, to Norway for consideration as a military pistol in the pre-WW II days. Norway chose instead the .45 ACP, for whatever good it did in its brief pre-Nazi occupation.

So far, I have never found a surviving pistol, only know of a slide and barrel and gauges. The one round I have is by WRA Co.

Bob Wright


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

Now I had absolutely no knowledge of this. It seems that there's always one more tidbit of information about the 1911.


----------

